
BigDog grabs, lifts, and throws cinder blocks with its new arm - tocomment
http://www.gizmag.com/bigdog-grabs-lifts-throws-new-arm/26473/
======
nacker
It's weird, every new video of Big Dog terrifies me more, but in a strange way
I feel sorry for it at the same time.

